# Mi sentivo come fossi (stato) in prigione



## ALEX1981X

Ciao a tutti

Ho un dubbio su questa frase sentita oggi da un amico

Mi sentivo come fossi in prigione

Non sarebbe più corretto dire - Mi sentivo come fossi *stato* in prigione ??

Oppure sono tutte e due corrette ??


Grazie a tutti


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Alex,

Dipende da cosa voleva dire il tuo amico. 
Formalmente sono corrette entrambe.


----------



## Fiorentinus

Allora, cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile. E' comunque difficile da spiegare quindi dimmi se non lo capisci.

"Mi sento come fossi in prigione" = mi sembra di essere in prigione attualmente, cioè, nel momento in cui dico la frase. 
"Mi sento come fossi stato in prigione" = mi sembra di esser stato in prigione (ma non sento di esserlo più nel momento in cui dico la frase). 

Capito?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Fiorentinus, capito  e secondo me la tua interpretazione è giusta, ma non sono madrelingua quindi aspettiamo l'opinione d'un "autoctono" ...

Avrei però una "subdomanda": non sarebbe più corretto dire "Mi sentivo come *se* fossi in prigione"?


----------



## Fiorentinus

Mi sentivo come fossi in prigione *=* mi sentivo come *se* fossi in prigione. Dipende da te 

Io direi che quello che ho detto è giusto al 99%, però certo aspettiamo una conferma! Qualcuno ci aiuti a risolvere questo mistero!


----------



## Necsus

Be', 'come se' introduce una comparativa ipotetica (o una modale, in altre classificazioni), che può essere introdotta anche dal solo _come_, che io sappia.


----------



## Fiorentinus

Sì vabbé, però in questo contesto "come se fossi in prigione" e "come fossi in prigione" hanno lo stesso significato  Comunque non era quella la nostra domanda, volevamo sapere se la risposta che ho dato alla domanda originale fosse giusta. Grazie Necsus!


----------



## francisgranada

Fiorentinus said:


> ... Comunque non era quella la nostra domanda ...


Vero, era la "nostra" (=mia) subdomanda. Così s'impara ... (ludendo discimus )


----------



## Necsus

ALEX1981X said:


> Mi sentivo come fossi in prigione
> Non sarebbe più corretto dire - Mi sentivo come fossi *stato* in prigione ??





Fiorentinus said:


> "Mi sento come fossi in prigione" = mi sembra di essere in prigione attualmente, cioè, nel momento in cui dico la frase.
> "Mi sento come fossi stato in prigione" = mi sembra di esser stato in prigione (ma non sento di esserlo più nel momento in cui dico la frase).


Ah, scusate... Ma il tuo esempio mi sembrava più una spiegazione di carattere generale che una risposta diretta alla domanda di Alex, in quanto nella reggente hai usato un tempo diverso da quello della frase proposta, cosa che naturalmente modifica i rapporti temporali tra i verbi.


----------



## Fiorentinus

Hai ragione, non me ne ero accorto! Comunque si capisce quello che intendevo -->

Mi sentivo come fossi in prigione = mi sembrava di essere in prigione in quel momento.
Mi sentivo come fossi stato in prigione = mi sembrava di essere stato in prigione (ma non sentivo di esserlo più nel momento in cui ho detto la frase). 

Ora, te lo chiedo ancora, è giusta la mia spiegazione? Penso di sì ma visto che non sono madrelingua vorrei una conferma. Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Sì, certo. Nella seconda frase c'è l'anteriorità del tempo della dipendente rispetto a quello della principale.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,
io direi che:
Mi sentivo come fossi in prigione = mi sembrava di essere in prigione in quel momento.
Mi sentivo come fossi stato in prigione = IN PRIGIONE NON C'ERO PIU' ma mi sembrava di esserci stato in un momento/tempo precedente
GS


----------



## Fiorentinus

Appunto, è quello che avevo detto io... non mi sembrava di essere in prigione in quel momento ma mi sentivo come se ci fossi stato prima.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non esattamente, Fiore: tu dici " non mi sembrava di essere in prigione...". Qui non si discute della sensazione, provata in quel momento, di essere o no in prigione. In prigione NON C'ERO.
Scusa, lo faccio soprattutto per i nostri foreros stranieri apprendenti l'italiano.
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## Fiorentinus

Ahh! Ho capito, in realtà intendevo quello che hai detto te ma mi son scordato di dire proprio quello, che in prigione non c'ero più. Grazie.


----------



## potolina

Eh sì eh.....quoto Giorgio
"mi sentivo come fossi stato in prigione"  =  " (ieri) ho avuto la sensazione che ( PRIMA di ieri) ero stato in prigione".. (non ho usato di nuovo il congiuntivo ma l'indicativo volontariamente, magari è più comprensibile   )


----------

